
NASA realizes SLS and Orion are too expensive, opens door to competitors - danielmorozoff
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/11/nasa-realizes-sls-and-orion-are-too-expensive-opens-door-to-competitors/
======
hga
Ought to mention that Trump has, post-election, explicitly called for getting
NASA out of the "logistics" business. Let's see if he can kill the Senate
Launch System and move NASA from being so much of a public works program to
doing what it's ostensibly supposed to do.

